# Stocking Ideas for 29 gallon?



## wiiman987 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi I have a 29 gallon tank that right now only has an Opaline Gourami and an Upside Down Catfish. I am looking to start stocking up my tank soon. I am looking to hopefully get some cichlids but i dont know which ones would be compatible in my tank and already with the fish i have. The Gourami is semi-aggressive so I would be able to put him with semi-aggressive fish. All suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would start by getting 1-2 more upside down catfish. They are social and do like to have some friends around.
Sadly, the gourami and cichlid combo rarely goes over well. I'd suggest to avoid all cichlids in this tank due to the gourami.
At the top of the page, you can click on "Tropical Fish Profiles" and have a look through the fish if you want some ideas. The Characins and Cyprinids are good families to start with, lot's of variety and beginner fish. Some fish that come to mind are Harlequin Rasbora, Cherry Barb, Zebra Danio and Bleeding Heart Tetra. Clicking those names will take you to their profiles as well. I'd stick to the "easy" fish as they are more adaptable to any type of water and usually more forgiving if you make a mistake.
:-D Welcome to tropical fish keeping, by the way!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Olympia about the cichlids. Not a good mix with gourami. Your gourami is actually a blue gourami (click on the shaded name to read more) and will need a larger tank. There are gourami suited to your 29 gal, but the opaline gourami isn't one of those. 

Once you have a nice school of upside down cats, you can look at adding a school of tetra. Olympia gave you some great suggestions. All of those fish are large enough that neither the gourami nor the catfish will see them as food.


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello:
I have a forty gallon tank not as nice as yours but fun anyway. 
Stocked: 3 gaint danios, 3 pearl gourami, 4 angle and one little catfish. 
Have no trouble with fin nippen. In fact the larger gourami has these beautiful blue fin –rays. Hope to add a few green severums in a couple of months. 
Never checked the ph but change half of the tank water every six weeks or so and keep temp 78 & 80. 
Everyone’s experiences can be different so good luck.
pop


----------

